# ? IBSP W/out a pass



## cgmarshall777 (Sep 15, 2010)

Where is the best place to fish IBSP where you don't have to walk too far with out a Pass for your truck? Thanks guys...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The shortest walk is had at the first big bathing pavilion (there are two but the southern one is barricaded off at the entrances); from your vehicle to the water is about 200 yards. This also means that it has the most people so once you crest the dune and you see 10 people spread out you might need to walk another 200 yards to your own spot.

Going south from the pavilions there are parking lots on your left. These lots are numbered from A-2 just after the pavilions all the way to A-23 which is the end of the paved road (4.4mi). The ones with the shortest walk are towards the south (especially after the only bend in the road LOL) with A-21 being the shortest and perhaps the best choice 2nd to the pavilion if you have women with you, as it features modern restroom facilities.

One more point; there is no parking or stopping along the road and *watch your speed*. The Park Police don't do much on the beach but they _*love*_ writing speeding and parking tickets on the road, even in the lot make sure you park in a designated spot.

I would take a look at the satellite images of the park in Google website or better yet, Google Earth; with Goggle Earth you can measure distance with two clicks of the mouse.

If you are going soon being a medium rod that can throw thin profile small metal like the tiny Deadly Dick. The False Albacore have been insane there but they are keyed onto *small* rainfish and silversides. You can throw at them all day with even a 007 ava and not get bit (believe me I know).


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I wondered that myself. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## cgmarshall777 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, most helpfull...A buddy and I went the other day, early in the morning; I think it was A-7...the fishing peir/boardwalk that walks down towards the beach. A few nice wholes there...No blues, albies or bass, just a few small fluke off of Ava's...I swear the fluke still think the season in open.lol. hopefully Sat. will bring a better fishing day???


----------

